# How much Protein in 6 egg whites ?



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi folks

Could someone please tell me the nutrition information for 6 egg whites.

Im having them scrambled before bed as im cutting, I just want to know if the cals and protein level are suunificent or should I add in another egg or two.

Cheers

Keane


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

depends on size of egg.id say 6 whites =18g protien


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Around 25- 35grams mate. - 180ish cals


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

See that's a big difference between 18 g and possibly 35g. The eggs are just your average eggs from Asda.


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

There will be nutritional values on box surely?


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

also depends on cooked or raw for bio-available protein lol


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

just read the pack of eggs i have here........it says 7g protien in full egg so i persum half of it would be the white?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

[

Theres 92 calories to 6 medium whites

And its around 18g protein


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There is 6-7 grams of protein in the average egg, a little over half of which is in the white.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

It all depends on the size of the egg check inside or outside of the carton and it gives the facts of a whole egg and egg white


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks fellas for answers

But **** me it looks as if im going to need to bang in the whole packet of 15 eggs to get some good protein in me.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just eat the whole egg. 8 eggs = 50g of protein or thereabouts.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Does the protein content increase or descrease when cooked.

Agreed. Just bung whole eggs in mate. Lol


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Get 'myfitnesspal' and scan the barcode!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Heating does not affect the protein content as far as I'm aware, it just kills any bacteria.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Well it says here its 12.5g per 100g and Ive got a 805g box (15 eggs ). So thats 8 x 12.5 = 100g

So is it right to say that half is in the white, half is in the yolk. So thats 50g of protein for 15 egg whites


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

raw eggs have less available protein


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

So what would the calories, fat be from 8 whole eggs.

Is it ok whilst cutting or am I kidding myself on lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

hendrix said:


> raw eggs have less available protein


I did think that tbh

So not got time to boil eggs in the monring so I'll just boil the kettle... Throw 6 eggs down my neck in a shake followed by 300ml boiling water.

**disclaimer** do not try this, only ginger people can do this and not feel any pain.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

There are websites for this kind of thing you know...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Seems like a lot of messing about for 18g of protein.

Have a casein shake instead


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i think its supposed to be biovin in raw eggs which prevent you utilising the prot properly from raw eggs,a quick flash in micro sorts it tho.

average egg contains 3g in the white,4g in the yolk and obv all the fat in the yolk.

and yes you can diet on whole eggs,just fit the macros into your daily numbers.


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> I did think that tbh
> 
> So not got time to boil eggs in the monring so I'll just boil the kettle... Throw 6 eggs down my neck in a shake followed by 300ml boiling water.
> 
> **disclaimer** do not try this, only ginger people can do this and not feel any pain.


Did you know gingers were also the first people in Europe?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

KingofHearts said:


> Did you know gingers were also the first people in Europe?


listen mate gingers are the superior race,nuff said,we rule.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Dux said:


> Seems like a lot of messing about for 18g of protein.
> 
> Have a casein shake instead


Good thinking. I Take a slow releasing protein (mp bedtime extreme). Less washing up

If you want eggs, eat them whole


----------

